# Question: Most Handy BBQ Gadget/tool



## onthedeck (Sep 3, 2010)

What is your most handy BBQ gadget or tool and how is it used? Just thought we could all learn from each other on this one. 

EXAMPLE: We use  a large PVC sprinkler  housing b/c of it's cone shape to act as a bag holder  assisting in getting pulled pork into freezer bags. HomeDepot- $8-bucks


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 3, 2010)

Gloves are my most used tool heres what I use

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/pr...at-insulated-neoprene-gloves-size-extra-large


----------



## rp ribking (Sep 3, 2010)

Throw away gloves for handling the meat while rubbing and handling and what Piney said.


----------



## miamirick (Sep 3, 2010)

white rags,  buy em at home depot by the bag maybe $7 per bag maybe a dozen come in the bag

can use for spills, hot pads, swatting flys, rattail to pop the dog if he wont move,  rattail to pop the kids if you want them to move faster, carry warm racks wipe down the smoker while its still warm

then throw em in the washer and reuse


----------



## lugnutz (Sep 3, 2010)

my smoker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   second place goes to my vac sealer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Other than that I don't have gadgets..ok I have a garlic press thats kinda handy.  Everything else is pretty much standard equipment.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 3, 2010)

I guess I have to say my A-MAZE-N-SMOKER.

It got rid of a whole lot of headaches.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 3, 2010)

In this order.

A-MAZE-N-SMOKER
Foodsaver Vacuum Sealer
Fleetwood Food Slicer


----------



## dale5351 (Sep 3, 2010)

A-Maze-N smoker, used for cold smoke of cheese.  It may graduate to warm and even hot smoking.

Foodsaver Vacumn sealer, used for sealing up smoked cheese and all sorts of other things.

Heavy duty grill brush with replaceable heads (for my Weber propane grill).


----------



## meateater (Sep 3, 2010)

With the hot weather its been the bottle opener I installed on my new grilling cabinet. Second is my digital scale for weighing cures.


----------



## biggeorge50 (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't have any special gadgets, so for me it would be my ET-73's.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 4, 2010)

An ET 73 is a very useful gadget


----------



## onthedeck (Sep 4, 2010)

what is an ET 73?


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 4, 2010)

A dual probe remote thermometer

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/pr...mote-check-wireless-thermometer-with-2-probes


----------



## rdknb (Sep 4, 2010)

My smoker then tongs


----------



## thebarbequeen (Sep 4, 2010)

Good probe thermometers, one for each when you have unlike large items in, but also a good instant read thermometer to back it up now and then (I like thermoworks, Taylor good too). Also, Good Beer. You can *Never Have Too Much *heavy duty foil around.  I really like the idea of the shop rags from home depot-less in the trash, always good. The trick with tongs is to get really good strong, springy ones.  Start hitting nearby restaurant supply stores, both for food and hardware, near you-they're full of goodies (& really handy for the birthday/xmas wish lists).


----------



## geek with fire (Sep 4, 2010)

My BBQ Guru.....I don't even grill without it any more.  Once you go lazy, anything else is just crazy.


----------



## dale5351 (Sep 5, 2010)

Geek with Fire said:


> My BBQ Guru.....I don't even grill without it any more.  Once you go lazy, anything else is just crazy.


I have to ask -- what is a BBQ Guru?

I forgot to mention my probe thermometer -- I have a Taylor.  Not remote, but it works fine sitting on top of the smoker.


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 5, 2010)

Digital scale for measuring out ingredients for sausages, cures, brines, etc.

Pickle pump injector for curing meats

36" stockinette bags for hanging hams, turkeys, chickens

Bacon and ham hooks for hanging slab and buckboard bacons and stockinette bags


----------



## flash (Sep 5, 2010)

My digital temp gauge

My Fork


----------



## northern greenhorn (Sep 5, 2010)

My # 1 most important BBQ accessory is my wife, she supports my new found addiction

# 2, The fine folks here at SMF, who have helped me out with my new addiction

# 3, my smoker, without it I couldn't feed my addiction

# 4, my BBQ companion "Izzy", she is my taste tester, and she is honest, if something ain't right she spits it out, and shakes her head.

# 5, A cold beer

# 6, Digital Thermometer

# 7, Flavor injectors

# 8, BBQ gloves, rubs ,sauces, Beef, Pork, Poultry, and anything else I can throw into the smoker


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 5, 2010)

My ET 73s

Rubber Electrician Gloves,

My knives

SpitJack injector

Cooky Sheets once meat is wrapped helps handle without tearing the foil

15lb vertical stuffer,

Oh hellllll   I got a lot a stuff


----------



## geek with fire (Sep 5, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> I have to ask -- what is a BBQ Guru?
> 
> I forgot to mention my probe thermometer -- I have a Taylor.  Not remote, but it works fine sitting on top of the smoker.


A BBQ Guru is an automated temperature control system.  If you google bbq temperature control, you will get the web addresses for the 2 most popular commercial control systems.  Ironically, the 3rd result is a video to my first prototype control system.


----------



## dick foster (Sep 5, 2010)

As far as most handy GADGET,  that would be my ET73. Not a necessity like the smoker is but the most handy gadget that makes life just that much easier.


----------



## onthedeck (Sep 8, 2010)

I would have to say that all of those things are indeed important. I am curious to see if anyone uses something innovative to  help make jobs easier..something you would never think of...looking for the creative ideas that i haven't thought of yet...


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Sep 8, 2010)

weed burner to start the wood for the smoker hasnt been mentioned. 

another fav of mine is the stainless shaker for my rub mixes...makes it a lot easier to put the rub on and clean up after use, keep the rub in a resealable glass container until needed

other than that i keep it pretty simple, injector, disposable aluminum pans, thermometers, tongs, bear claws, rib rack....


----------



## onthedeck (Sep 8, 2010)

@ ifitsdeadsmokeit

what kind of rib rack are you using? how many racks can you get on it ?


----------



## dick foster (Sep 8, 2010)

For a stick and charcoal burners, there are the electronic controlled stoker fans. They are indeed a big labor saver and you might even say they are food savers too.


----------



## lucky13 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a camo foam cylinder that is approximately 4 inches long.  I use it to keep my beer cold.  Handiest damn thing i have ever had.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Sep 8, 2010)

I dont have a clue what kind of rib rack it is, my wife bought it for me for christmas one year and that was several years ago.  I had to modify it to fit into my old smoker, i.e. cut off the handles because it wouldnt fit into my smoker.  It will hold 5 racks of ribs.  So when buying one, make sure it will fit into the smoker.  They are a definite space saver so you have plenty of room for other goodies.  With my new smoker, it wouldnt have been a problem.


----------



## alelover (Sep 9, 2010)

My machete'. It works great for splitting chunks of wood into smaller chunks.


----------



## alelover (Sep 9, 2010)

If you're talking about keeping beer cold I have the gadget shown in my avatar. Now that's handy.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 9, 2010)

Vise Grips is what I use most to move hot racks and chip tray.


----------



## princess (Sep 14, 2010)

*2 Gallon *plastic bags (not those flimsy 1 Gallons)

I got mine at GFS.

I use them to cure pork belly (5lb fits about perfect)

Keep frozen pork butts from drooling all over my fridge as they thaw.

Split em and use them as heavy duty plastic wrap.

Keep all my grinder parts together in the freezer.

Rub cure all over meat and keep my hands clean.

Keep my hand tools sterile after I wash them.

List goes on and on...


----------



## erain (Sep 14, 2010)

i gotta go with the ET-73 also, and then theres those throwaway alum foil pans...


----------



## wildflower (Sep 14, 2010)

Frozen margarita with salt,  it all taiste  gpppppd aft er a f e w pf them


----------



## fliphyzer (Nov 21, 2011)

The bbq guru nano is my latest gadget, just did a test burn with it yesterday, very cool .

Have some dual remote thermo probes.

Headlamp is nice for night burns.

Decent meat slicer...?  I dont know, I am reaching here.

Laptop/Desktop/Tablet for checking SMF.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 21, 2011)

This is the most useful piece of equipment I have; I store my Seasonings. tools, cleaning rags(old frayed towels , torn to size),gloves and has a trash holder on the side for convience. There is a small cutting board on it and fold-out sides for working or holding meat and such.Plus having storage containers there is a well for holding  water if needed.

I was lucky to find this at a Garage Sale for $15 , the cost of this at the stores was $160.00. Made of tough durable Plastic. I can see having this around many years. A great tool from 'Backyard Gear'.


----------



## jc1947 (Nov 21, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I guess I have to say my A-MAZE-N-SMOKER.
> 
> It got rid of a whole lot of headaches.


*X2 plus tips from other smoker addicts.*


----------



## michael ark (Nov 21, 2011)

My computer so i can get a hold of you fine folks
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And my spice rack.


----------



## big twig (Nov 21, 2011)

I would have to go with my Maverick ET-732, my $5 BBQ gloves, and my Weber rib rack. I would also like to get a guru in the future.


----------



## alaskanbear (Nov 21, 2011)

Have to say that my most treasured "gadget" for smoking/grilling/bbqing would be this site and all the wonderful men and women that contribute and share their secrets and opinions. (AMZNPS & AMZN) are dam super great also.

Rich


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 21, 2011)

Dont know how I missed this one for so long

1 Fellow smokers

2 ET732

3 AMNS & AMNPS


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 21, 2011)

OnTheDeck said:


> I would have to say that all of those things are indeed important. I am curious to see if anyone uses something innovative to  help make jobs easier..something you would never think of...looking for the creative ideas that i haven't thought of yet...



For all the Charcaol burners....

It would have to be the stand I made for my charcoal chimney...   Stick it in the ground whever you are..  this way I don't have to put the chimney on my grate and have the paper ash go in the smoker


----------



## billebouy (Nov 21, 2011)

With my MES, my AMNPS and Maverick ET-732 allow me to turn out product I never did before, therefore they are not gadgets or accessories, they are essential tools.

The best accessory I've gotten lately is a silicone barbecue mitt like this:


I can grab and hold my AMNPS full of hot coals without feeling a thing.

It's loose so it's easy to get on and off, hot liquids can't get through it. Well worth $10 or $15 bucks.


----------



## doctord1955 (Nov 21, 2011)

My best  is a old fashion malt machine to mix spices once u add water!


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 21, 2011)

My debit card.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 22, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> My debit card. :biggrin:



I need the numbers of that card along with the PIN number...   LOL


----------

